# Notice on the use of Beginners Forum



## Overread (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm seeing a lot of "What lens" "What camera body" type posts being made in the Beginners subsection and would like to remind users that this is not the correct place for posting such questions. If you want to post about equipment relaited issues please use the following subsections and not beginners, thank you:

Photography Equipment & Products - for general/any equipment retailed threads

Canon - for Canon specific questions (note section is split into lenses, accessories and general)

Nikon -  for Nikon specific questions (note section is split into lenses, accessories and general) 

Sony -  for Sony specific questions (note section is split into lenses, accessories and general) 



In addition I would like to remind members who are working photographers (be you highly experienced or beginners in the photography working world) that you should be posting all relevant threads/subjects on professional work in the following site subsection
The Business District


Thanks all :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 24, 2011)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh if some refuse to learn I've always got the lock rather than the move control


----------



## Netskimmer (Sep 24, 2011)

Overread said:


> I'm seeing a lot of "What lens" "What camera body" type posts being made in the Beginners subsection and would like to remind users that this is not the correct place for posting such questions. If you want to post about equipment relaited issues please use the following subsections and not beginners, thank you:
> 
> Photography Equipment & Products - for general/any equipment retailed threads
> 
> ...



I have noticed this as well but the problem is that this forum's target seems kind of broad. Basically, if it's a beginner/noob question most people are going to post here regardless of whether it is about hardware or software or whatever. Even if we were able to quantify exactly what should and should not be posted here and put it in a sticky the number of "why can't I/how do I post pictures" threads tells me that it probably won't do much good.


----------



## quiddity (Sep 24, 2011)

you should remove all other forums and just have the one. make the ipad version of this site easier to use.


----------



## marmots (Sep 24, 2011)

people post in this section because it gets the  most views


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 24, 2011)

Overread said:


> Oh if some refuse to learn I've always got the lock rather than the move control



Yeah, you are right.  Much better to kill this forum altogether trying to make it what you want it to be than going with the flow.

Facebook is a bit more popular than this forum and just managed to kill itself.  With a little effort, you can probably accomplish the same thing.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2011)

It isn't a case of "going with the flow" its a case of getting members (and not all of them new either) to post in the correct places on the site. No different than using any other forum structure and software. Locks only come out to repeat offenders since its unfair to expect mods to continue to move threads when the member has had more than enough reminders/time to know better.

As for the section, sure it gets a lot of views, but a large number of the regular site members already surf the site in "new posts" rather than section by section - so the post views isn't that much of a factor.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 24, 2011)

I only use the 'new posts' so I couldn't care less about the categories.  For me, they are all the same.

But, I would still say that 'facebook' which was one of the most popular sites of it's day, has probably killed itself by making changes that weren't necessary in the first place.

You can make all the changes you want.  That is your right as a moderator.  Just don't expect the people who participate on this forum to 'jump to'.  Some will go to another forum...just like the mass exodus of facebook.


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2011)

But nothings been changed


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm guilty of this, but to be honest, I never knew that there was a lens only forum. 

What questions would be suitable in this forum regarding camera equipment? Because the first place a beginner would go to to ask "what kind of camera/lens should I get" would be the beginners forum. 

By the way, I'm being sincere, even though obvious questions like these sound sarcastic or smug. But there does need to be a little clarity regarding proper post placement in the beginners forum. Also the fact that there are members who are experienced(some more than others) that help answer redundant questions keep people coming back to the beginners forums to keep asking questions. Rules are rules, and what ever they are I will do my best to abide by them, but the beginners forum purpose is definitely a vague one.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 24, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> I only use the 'new posts' so I couldn't care less about the categories.  For me, they are all the same.
> 
> But, I would still say that 'facebook' which was one of the most popular sites of it's day, has probably killed itself by making changes that weren't necessary in the first place.
> 
> You can make all the changes you want.  That is your right as a moderator.  Just don't expect the people who participate on this forum to 'jump to'.  Some will go to another forum...just like the mass exodus of facebook.



I get what you are saying, but I don't think that the context of this thread is to the point where it's making drastic changes (...yet). However, I get what you are saying. Don't fix what's not broken.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 24, 2011)

Why so many sub-sections that are not used?  I tried some years ago & I may as well have posted on the back of an outhouse.  The beginners section is a catch-all & has a sense of community.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Sep 24, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Why so many sub-sections that are not used?  I tried some years ago & I may as well have posted on the back of an outhouse.  The beginners section is a catch-all & has a sense of community.



Yeah that....


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2011)

Some of the subsections are under-used and others are somewhat in need of a reshuffle (yes the mods are aware of this and yes we do want to change things a bit to try and condense the forum structure *glares at the "digital" subsection* however its not directly in our hands (site admin only). 

However the easy solution to increasing the use of various subsections is to promote the use of them, rather than allow things to fall into a single subsection, which not only messes up the forum structure but also quickly breeds an environment where threads not replied to fast fall of the front page (and thus are missed/ignored).


----------



## marmots (Sep 24, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Why so many sub-sections that are not used?  I tried some years ago & I may as well have posted on the back of an outhouse.  The beginners section is a catch-all & has a sense of community.



pretty much


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2011)

Move the Beginners Forum so it's not the first one on the list. That is why it is a catch-all forum section.


----------



## JWellman (Sep 24, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Why so many sub-sections that are not used?  I tried some years ago & I may as well have posted on the back of an outhouse.  The beginners section is a catch-all & has a sense of community.


Hit the nail on the head with that one! 

I'm guilty of not rummaging through the many sections of this forum. I have tried a few times but I always end up here. I've posted in a few other locations but I agree with Ron, why go to a section where there is little to no responses? There's way too many subforums on TPF.


----------



## orb9220 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yep I mean like it's harder and everything to Read the Subsections then Understand what there for and then figure out where my question belongs. And there are a lot more mouse clicks also and then there is the time factor as can't take my eyes of the road too long because of the crazy drivers & unsafe drivers around me Geeze! :er:

But kidding aside yep on the reminder. And agree some condensing of sub-section home is in order. The fewer the better.
.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2011)

I have to laugh at all the complaints about Facebook, every time they change something. I really don't think that a billion dollar company has 'killed itself' because they made a few minor changes.


----------



## MissCream (Sep 25, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I have to laugh at all the complaints about Facebook, every time they change something. I really don't think that a billion dollar company has 'killed itself' because they made a few minor changes.



I know.... Here people, don't freak out when this happens....How To Enable Facebook Timeline Right This Second | TechCrunch

Off topic now isn't it? 

Also, why doest the active topic place have the little green person beside it to tell you what thread you've posted in?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmmm...Facebook. 

Why is it users believe Facebook is a product?
Facebook isn't a product. 
YOU are the product. 
You are delivered to advertisers. 

Wait for the "Want" button to appear.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 25, 2011)

I peruse New or Today's posts. I don't look at the Forums unless I am starting a new thread. 

I like Facebook, and I love my new FB page and specifically what they did for photos. Biggie-sized them and I just love it. :greenpbl:


----------



## Destin (Sep 25, 2011)

Overread said:
			
		

> It isn't a case of "going with the flow" its a case of getting members (and not all of them new either) to post in the correct places on the site. No different than using any other forum structure and software. Locks only come out to repeat offenders since its unfair to expect mods to continue to move threads when the member has had more than enough reminders/time to know better.
> 
> As for the section, sure it gets a lot of views, but a large number of the regular site members already surf the site in "new posts" rather than section by section - so the post views isn't that much of a factor.



Alright here's my input. Ditch the nikon/canon/Sony sections. Simplify the damn site by having ONE equipment section. One beginners C&C/Technical questions section, one advanced version of the same thing. The subsections for film, and macro are understandable. I'm sure I'm forgetting a few other ones that are good too (business district, photo galleries, etc). 

This site simply has WAY too many subsections. Organization is good, but the large amount of subsections divides your user base a bit too much, meaning that the person who can help with a question may very well not ever see it. So what happens? Well, we all know that the beginners forum gets the most traffic so we post there because it's the only chance of getting a reasonable amount of answers. 

You want people to post in the correct sub-sections? Cut the site down to 10 or so subsections, with better (clearer) descriptions of what should go in them, and people will actually use them. Right now, it just takes too long to dig
Through the list and find a fitting subsection. 

I've been using the site for over a year now, and it takes me a while to dig through the list and find a proper subsection. I can only imagine how a new member, still learning the layout of the site must feel.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 25, 2011)

From the heading..."Brand new to photography?...Ask ALL your beginning photographic questions here."To me, and obviously nearly all new members, that means this section is ideal for "what camera to buy, lens questions, and beginning business questions, etc".


----------



## Destin (Sep 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> From the heading..."Brand new to photography?...Ask ALL your beginning photographic questions here."To me, and obviously nearly all new members, that means this section is ideal for "what camera to buy, lens questions, and beginning business questions, etc".



+1. Totally agree, and that was my impression for a LONG time when I joined this forum.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 29, 2011)

The biggest responsibility for this falls to the mods and the administrators. 

1) Re-organize the site for less clutter and to be more streamlined ( any business that is not interested in efficiency will not prosper )

2) Have a mass movement of threads. The reason why noone listens is because for every 1 thread that is moved and reprimanded, there are 50 that aren't. So all the mods should get together on whatever day and time the site sees the most traffic ( in terms of posters ) and proceed to move as many threads as possible to the proper categories. You would want to have the categories re-organized first though as to avoid having to do this kind of thing multiple times.

The fact of the matter is that if you lock threads, or instruct someone to post to a forum that might get 1% of the views that the beginners forum gets, then they are NOT going to abide by that. Some may try it once, but then they are simply going to NOT post, because nobody likes to waste their time on a futile endeavor. This will only hurt the site. A Social site, much like the real world, can only be moderated so much. The masses dictate what they want, not the person providing the service. Any business that does not realize that, won't last very long. Supply does not create demand, demand creates supply.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh, and also, Facebook sucks, go with Google+. I don't really care so much about their changes, just the fact that it took another company stepping on their toes for them to actually make the changes that people wanted. ( Prime example of an internet based social site not listening to its member base )


----------



## bennielou (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting discussion (yet again).

George, I didn't like the facebook change either, but this forum is different.  It's pretty much been the same outlay for YEARS.

I don't think it's a mod thing either.  Here's why:

I KNOW that some working photogs post in the Photography Newbie and General area because those are viewed more, and they think there will be more responses, or they are still unsure of their work, and figure they will fare better in those categories vs. the pro categories.

Same with the camera forums.  They don't get as many reads, and peeps figure they are more likely to get an answer at the beginners forum.

Just a guess, but I see the same thing at every forum I've ever been on.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm yet to see what is the change that no one likes on facebook. However Google + might just do FB in


----------



## penfolderoldo (Sep 29, 2011)

Destin said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely spot on. Reduce the sub sections and everything will find it's own level, and will hopefully reduce your jobs as mods - ie you should end up shifting loads of wrongly-placed posts.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 29, 2011)

could always just ditch the beginners section and let everyone just post in the subsection that fit. well once the subsections are streamlined a bit.  any other site im on if someone posts something in the wrong section the mods always just move it to the proper section. that doesnt seem to happen here.


----------



## Overread (Sep 29, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> any other site im on if someone posts something in the wrong section the mods always just move it to the proper section. that doesnt seem to happen here.



Um we do move things  A fair bit 
However that isn't an excuse for members (esp those who have been on site for a good while) to just put things in the wrong places and expect mods to move them around all the time


----------



## bennielou (Sep 29, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> could always just ditch the beginners section and let everyone just post in the subsection that fit. well once the subsections are streamlined a bit.  any other site im on if someone posts something in the wrong section the mods always just move it to the proper section. that doesnt seem to happen here.



Sounds like my boys.  They throw crap all over the place, and thought it was my job to pick up after them.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 29, 2011)

Overread said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > any other site im on if someone posts something in the wrong section the mods always just move it to the proper section. that doesnt seem to happen here.
> ...




i do agree its not an excuse. but when things go so far and it gets to the point that the majority of members actually tell you to post in the beginner section because you will get more responces. that just tells you that the problem is way out of hand.  see about shrinking the amout of subsections and just do away with the beginners section. any question in the beginner section can be asked in any other subforum.


----------



## Overread (Sep 29, 2011)

The view that you have to post in Beginners to get attention is a false one - esp since most of the active posting longer term members surf the site in new posts rather than subsection by subsection. Beginners might nab you more views, but its not views its replies that count


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 29, 2011)

its not my view. its what has been told to me by  more experienced members in a few posts ive made in the proper section.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 29, 2011)

12sndsgood said:
			
		

> its not my view. its what has been told to me by  more experienced members in a few posts ive made in the proper section.



Most people on here don't just view the beginners forums. They view active/current topics so it actually doesn't matter if you post in the beginners because everyone will see it no matter where you post.


----------



## mrpink (Sep 29, 2011)

Now that you mention it... I am looking for a new lens for my D90, any suggestions?






p!nK


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Sep 29, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> I'm yet to see what is the change that no one likes on facebook. However Google + might just do FB in



Well, I personally will not be subscribing to multiple social networking sites. Maybe Google will take over...  After all, they are after world dominance aren't they???


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 29, 2011)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > I'm yet to see what is the change that no one likes on facebook. However Google + might just do FB in
> ...



I would imagine so. I mean, it's the next/newest thing that will eventually take over. I believe it's the same scenario with facebook/myspace. I used myspace and was one of the last of my friends to make the transition to facebook... I have a google+ account just because I have a gmail account, which is attached to flickr and I had myself a look around. Google+ is just like facebook with subtle changes that I prefer. The syncing ability that google+ has is huge and you have everything together. Convenience will do facebook in, and it's funny too because facebook is convenient.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2011)

Overread said:


> Canon - for Canon specific questions (note section is split into lenses, accessories and general)
> 
> Nikon -  for Nikon specific questions (note section is split into lenses, accessories and general)
> 
> Sony -  for Sony specific questions (note section is split into lenses, accessories and general)



I think the various brand-specific fora need to be split up a bit more. Maybe have Lens caps, 49mm-58mm, Lenscaps 62-77mm, and Lenscaps Over 77mm to 122mm. Also add a Manufacture's Flash section, as well as an aftermarket flash section, plus Radio Frequency and Infrared Flash Triggering sub-sections. The ***more*** subsections there are, the more the responses will be uh...well, uh...compartmentalized.

There also needs to be a Polarizing and Neutral Density Question Section, as well as a camera-maker neck strap vs aftermarket neck strap sections, so that would be Canon, Nikon, and Sony straps, then the various aftermarket straps, for a total of four sub-sections devoted to neckstraps.

Sound good? I mean "Canon accessories, Sony accessories, and Nikon accessories" just does not seem to be specific enough. By adding lenscaps, filters, flashes, and neck straps, in BOTH camera-maker versions AND aftermarket versions, the accessories sub-categories will be totally blanketed, and each and every question will have its proper place, and there will be a proper place for every question!!! Just like in the military!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 30, 2011)

May I please suggest a pocketwizard section too


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Canon - for Canon specific questions (note section is split into lenses, accessories and general)
> ...



Hmm not bad ideas, but we'll roll out the "Artists only" "Fanboys" and "Fangirls" groups first


----------



## vtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I have to laugh at all the complaints about Facebook, every time they change something. I really don't think that a billion dollar company has 'killed itself' because they made a few minor changes.



I agree, and these complaints are coming from the same people that are updating their computers every year or have to have the 5th Iphone in 3 years. If it's techonology, it'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Destin (Oct 5, 2011)

vtf said:
			
		

> I agree, and these complaints are coming from the same people that are updating their computers every year or have to have the 5th Iphone in 3 years. If it's techonology, it'll update tomorrow.



But they are the same type of mistakes that brought myspace down, when Facebook became a viable alternative. With the introduction of google+, a few wrong moves by Facebook could EASILY cost them a large portion of their users.


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree with those that say hat the beginner's section should be more broad and include all that a beginner wishes to know.  It annoys the hell out of me though that there are so many photos in the beginner's forum that are clearly not taken by beginners.  It's disingeuous to post there if you are no longer a beginner.  I've moved on from being a beginner, although still learning.  The only photo I have posted in the beginner's section was an updated one from my very first post.  Posting non beginner's post is detracting from what the point of the beginner's gallery and forum is meant to be about and really quite selfish of those who are not beginners to post there.  Or else these people could be the new Ansel Adams and picked up just like that.


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> .....Posting non beginner's post is detracting from what the point of the beginner's gallery and forum is meant to be about and really quite selfish of those who are not beginners to post there.


Absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2011)

Overread said:


> The view that you have to post in Beginners to get attention is a false one - esp since most of the active posting longer term members surf the site in new posts rather than subsection by subsection. Beginners might nab you more views, but its not views its replies that count


Ok. Somehow it doesn't seem to pan out that way sometimes.


----------



## lizheaemma (Oct 10, 2011)

So what is the criteria for being a beginner? 

 I have seen this forum through many changes, and while I have not always been an active poster and have taken a number of absences, I have seen this forum grow from a few categories to the land of many, maybe too many. When I joined I a used a point and shoot and didn't get my first DSLR until the summer of 2010.  I have a background in art and I read a lot, but in most ways I still consider myself a beginner.  I have never made any money off of my photography either through shoots or sales. I shoot fully manually and have for about a year.

I personally find it very confusing.  I would struggle to post in other categories for fear of seeming egotistical and assuming that I had reached a level where my work belonged there.  Expecially true when so much emphasis is placed on those beginners  who do overstep their skills and they get torn apart for taking jobs that are beyond their level.

I have been a member since 2003 and this isn't a new problem, I don't have any answers, but I do see how it happens. 

 The beginner forum is where the party is!


----------



## Overread (Oct 10, 2011)

Darn it if you all stop saying it it won't be true  The more you advocate the thought the more others read it and react to it. 

As for what counts as a beginner this has always been a bit of a grey area in truth and almost all but the most egotistical can count themselves as a beginner in some way or another (you might have 30 years experience but be a beginner macro shooter since the 30 years was spent doing motorsports). In the end I've never really seen anyone be insulted nor driven out of any other section for asking questions that are "too beginnerish". In fact outside of beginners there are no stipulations on the level of understanding you need and we really only have gear sections, galleries (and subject discussions).


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 10, 2011)

The beginner forum should be deleted. That would solve everything!


----------



## Overread (Oct 10, 2011)

They didn't give me that delete button  


I got a member delete button though


----------



## Raincheck (Oct 10, 2011)

Why do you post or share your photos? Because you want too show off your shots! That's what its al about isn't it.
And it's a common that most of us not really believe it's good enough to show it anywhere else "Beginners"
I am certainly convinced to classify myself as a beginner, why cos I still don't understand all those technical exercises 
with exposures, apertures and so on. I just shoot and adjust on the spot and don't follow any rules if I know any!


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 10, 2011)

Raincheck said:


> Why do you post or share your photos? Because you want too show off your shots! That's what its al about isn't it.
> And it's a common that most of us not really believe it's good enough to show it anywhere else "Beginners"
> I am certainly convinced to classify myself as a beginner, why cos I still don't understand all those technical exercises
> with exposures, apertures and so on. I just shoot and adjust on the spot and don't follow any rules if I know any!



The problem is that some are using the beginner's section for professional shots.  not even necessarily for when they are looking for assistance.  Some are blatantly not just starting out


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 10, 2011)

And some move to the professional pages way too soon.


----------



## SabrinaO (Oct 10, 2011)

There should be a "General Discussion" thread.


----------



## SabrinaO (Oct 10, 2011)

Raincheck said:


> Why do you post or share your photos? Because you want too show off your shots! That's what its al about isn't it.
> And it's a common that most of us not really believe it's good enough to show it anywhere else "Beginners"
> I am certainly convinced to classify myself as a beginner, why cos I still don't understand all those technical exercises
> with exposures, apertures and so on. *I just shoot and adjust on the spot and don't follow any rules if I know any!*




WOW!


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 10, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> I agree with those that say hat the beginner's section should be more broad and include all that a beginner wishes to know.  It annoys the hell out of me though that there are so many photos in the beginner's forum that are clearly not taken by beginners.  It's disingeuous to post there if you are no longer a beginner.  I've moved on from being a beginner, although still learning.  The only photo I have posted in the beginner's section was an updated one from my very first post.  Posting non beginner's post is detracting from what the point of the beginner's gallery and forum is meant to be about and really quite selfish of those who are not beginners to post there.  Or else these people could be the new Ansel Adams and picked up just like that.



Or, they could just be beginners who followed simple advice and wound up with a half decent shot.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 10, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Raincheck said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you post or share your photos? Because you want too show off your shots! That's what its al about isn't it.
> ...



What's so surprising about that? Is that not typical of a beginner?


----------



## jands (Oct 11, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Facebook is a bit more popular than this forum and just managed to kill itself.  With a little effort, you can probably accomplish the same thing.  Good luck to you.



Facebook is dead?  Dang, and I just used it 5 minutes ago.   I wonder who's gonna tell Grandma she bought that computer for no reason.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 11, 2011)

jands said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Facebook is a bit more popular than this forum and just managed to kill itself.  With a little effort, you can probably accomplish the same thing.  Good luck to you.
> ...



Someone is a literal lucy.


----------



## jands (Oct 12, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> jands said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbouchard said:
> ...



Well, he as was being Dramatic Darma.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2011)

Doh!


----------



## KmH (Nov 10, 2011)

Bumperooniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Ay!, me bucko. :thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2012)

Up!


----------



## e.rose (Jan 17, 2012)

quiddity said:


> you should remove all other forums and just have the one. make the ipad version of this site easier to use.



Agreed.  Don't most of us use the "Active Threads" tab anyway?


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2012)

Most? I don't know.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 23, 2012)

I said it once, I'll say it again - If it weren't for the little button link up top that says *New Posts,* I wouldn't see 99% of what happens on this site.
All hail the *New Posts* button

ok I feel good now!


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2012)

*B U M P!

The Beginner's forum description was changed over a month ago on 3/7/2012 - per forum member input in this thread.*


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2012)

Active thread


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2012)

Time to run this through again.


----------



## KmH (Jun 2, 2012)

Weekend up.


----------



## IByte (Jun 2, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> I think the various brand-specific fora need to be split up a bit more. Maybe have Lens caps, 49mm-58mm, Lenscaps 62-77mm, and Lenscaps Over 77mm to 122mm. Also add a Manufacture's Flash section, as well as an aftermarket flash section, plus Radio Frequency and Infrared Flash Triggering sub-sections. The ***more*** subsections there are, the more the responses will be uh...well, uh...compartmentalized.
> 
> There also needs to be a Polarizing and Neutral Density Question Section, as well as a camera-maker neck strap vs aftermarket neck strap sections, so that would be Canon, Nikon, and Sony straps, then the various aftermarket straps, for a total of four sub-sections devoted to neckstraps.
> 
> Sound good? I mean "Canon accessories, Sony accessories, and Nikon accessories" just does not seem to be specific enough. By adding lenscaps, filters, flashes, and neck straps, in BOTH camera-maker versions AND aftermarket versions, the accessories sub-categories will be totally blanketed, and each and every question will have its proper place, and there will be a proper place for every question!!! Just like in the military!



Sigh...how I miss the military.


----------



## IByte (Jun 2, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> The beginner forum should be deleted. That would solve everything!



...but, but then where would I go to get my morning drama while sipping my coffee to get rid of my hangovers?  Besides if you get rid of the beginner section I'll be ...homeless! (((O.O)))


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2012)

Re-runs of TV shows?


----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2012)

Re-read post #1.


----------



## JonathanNYC (Jun 6, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> Why so many sub-sections that are not used?  I tried some years ago & I may as well have posted on the back of an outhouse.  The beginners section is a catch-all & has a sense of community.



i have to agree. as a beginner, i found it extremely daunting with so many categories, luckily i am pretty good at reading through forums and know where posts go, however I almost posted my "what lens" thread here because I am technically a beginner and didn't want to have the older guys bashing me for asking "dumb" questions over and over again  every forum has its own way of self moderating. old timers, mods and frequent lurkers/posters can set the tone and usually do a good job of it.


----------

